# I'm finally going to get to see some Redwoods



## tree md (Oct 12, 2007)

As much as I hate to leave town in the middle of bow season, I committed to a trip to Northern California a couple of months back. My flight leave at noon tomorrow. I'll be staying at the Sea Ranch in cali for 9 days. Got to admit I'm pretty excited. I have always wanted to see the mammoth trees in real life as I have only seen them in pictures. Wish I could do a rec climb on one but I don't have anywhere near the gear I would need to climb one. Still can't wait to see them up close and personal like!


----------



## 820wards (Oct 24, 2007)

tree md said:


> As much as I hate to leave town in the middle of bow season, I committed to a trip to Northern California a couple of months back. My flight leave at noon tomorrow. I'll be staying at the Sea Ranch in cali for 9 days. Got to admit I'm pretty excited. I have always wanted to see the mammoth trees in real life as I have only seen them in pictures. Wish I could do a rec climb on one but I don't have anywhere near the gear I would need to climb one. Still can't wait to see them up close and personal like!



*******************************************************
You will love the area. A bit on the dry side right now, but OK. We have friends of my family that knew the original owners of the land that Sea Ranch is today. They still have 8K acres I can hunt on. While you at it think about getting a pig tag, there are plenty up there.

I take it that you are Blacktail deer hunting. Just remember they like to hide in the shadows. You will see them out early when it's cool, bed at mid day when its warm and then out again just before dark to feed. It's been warm this week up there in the mid 80's. Post a picture if you get a buck or maybe a pig. My biggest pig in CA is 421pounds.

Good luck!
jerry-


----------



## tree md (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Jerry. 

Been back home since Monday and busy as heck. I did have a blast at Sea Ranch as well as the Sonoma Coast. Lots of cool places and beautiful country out there. Didn't go out there to hunt but I thoroughly enjoyed Arena Point, Anchor Bay, Anderson valley and the whole region. I even got to see a climber take a Redwood down at the cabin behind me in Sea Ranch. Ya'll have some very impressive trees out there. Something I never got the chance to see before, coming from the East. Here are a couple of pictures of me in the Redwoods (sorry so dark and grainy, was raining) and a pic of a buck on the Sea Ranch. The deer are nearly tame on Sea Ranch and have no fear of humans or cars at all. Pretty wild.


----------



## 820wards (Oct 30, 2007)

tree md said:


> Thanks Jerry.
> 
> Been back home since Monday and busy as heck. I did have a blast at Sea Ranch as well as the Sonoma Coast. Lots of cool places and beautiful country out there. Didn't go out there to hunt but I thoroughly enjoyed Arena Point, Anchor Bay, Anderson valley and the whole region. I even got to see a climber take a Redwood down at the cabin behind me in Sea Ranch. Ya'll have some very impressive trees out there. Something I never got the chance to see before, coming from the East. Here are a couple of pictures of me in the Redwoods (sorry so dark and grainy, was raining) and a pic of a buck on the Sea Ranch. The deer are nearly tame on Sea Ranch and have no fear of humans or cars at all. Pretty wild.
> 
> ...


----------

